# Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt



## Piddel (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
habe gestern einmal den Teichrand genauer untersucht und leider Mengen an grünen Fadenalgen entdeckt. Besonders unterhalb der Schilfplanzen zogen sich meterweise die Fäden entlang. Habe das ganze auch gut entfernen können mit dem Klobürstentrick. Dann entdeckte ich, dass in einem Pflanzkorb ( ca. 40 cm tief ) die Tannenwedel aussahen wie ein grüner Klumpen.   Ich hab daraufhin diesen Korb mal rausgenommen und festgestellt, dass die ganzen Pfänzchen richtig fest eingezurrt waren von diesen Fadenalgen. Nur mühsam war ein "Auspacken" möglich und auch nicht 100 %ig.  Vermute, dass die restlichen Fäden wieder zuschlagen und neu wuchern werden und alles umsonst war ?

Was kann man da machen - will ja auch nicht jedesmal den Korb zum säubern rausholen und  komischerweise ist auch nur der eine Korb bewuchert - fast direkt daneben sind auch Tannenwedel und die sind nicht befallen.  

Ist das Überwuchern durch die Fadenalgen evtl. auch der Grund dafür, dass die Wedel nicht an die Oberfläche kommen und heraus gucken ? Bleiben nur unter Wasser und wachsen seitlich und nicht nach oben - hab ich den Korb eventuell zu tief ( 40 cm ) eingesetzt ?

Für eure Ratschläge danke ich schon jetzt und wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Peter

Schreibfehler ? - kannst behalten


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Peter,

viel kannst du eigentlich nicht gegen Fadenalgen machen, außer mehr Pflanzen in den Teich einbinden...
Ich fische, falls ich Fadenalgen sehe regelmäßig ab. Das hilft eigentlich sehr gut.
Bloß keine Chemie oder ähnliches in den Teich kippen!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Piddel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Daniel,

also Chemie kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage für mich 

Am Ufer wo die Schilfwurzelnester in das Wasser ragen geht es mit der Hand und Klobürste sehr gut die Fäden zu ziehen. Nur bei meinen - neu im Frühjahr - eingesetzen Pflanzkörben haut das nicht hin. Das reissen die Pflänzchen teilweise dabei ab.

Verschwinden die Fadenalgen wenn die Temperaturen wieder sinken ? Es was ja sehr heiß bei uns.

Danke und viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Piddel (27. Aug. 2010)

*Hilfe für veralgte Tannenwedel*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde !

Hatte bereits an anderer Stelle über meine von Fadenalgen verschleimten Tannenwedel geschrieben - leider kaum Feedback.:?

Beim säubern und fädenziehen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Tannenwedel wieder über die Wasseroberfläche kommen wenn die Spitze trocken und algenbefreit ist.  

Da kam mir die Idee kleine "Schiffchen" aus Verpackungsschaum zu bauen und damit die Spitzen über Wasser zu halten. Der Erfolg kam prompt - nach 2 Tagen hatten die Wedel eigene Kraft entwickelt um aus dem Wasser raus zuwachsen. Funktioniert einwandfrei 

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Moin Peter,

ich habe mir die Freiheit herausgenommen und dein aktuelles Thema mit dem alten verbunden.
So ist es später interessanter für potentielle Leser des Themas.

Gute Idee jedenfalls, kann man sich mal merken.
Für mich wäre das trotzdem wohl zu umständlich. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Das Problem habe ich z. Zt. auch.Ích versuche auch immer, vorsichtig die Tannenwedel (und Ndelkraut etc.)  von den Algen zu befreien, geht ja auch am Ufer noch ganz gut, weiter drinnen im Teich dann weniger gut, entweder barfuß (ist aber nicht so angenehm im Moment ) oder mit Wathose.
Aber es hat wohl niemand irgendwelche bessere Ideen .


----------



## Dilmun (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi Maja!

Ich hab meine Fadenalgen mit einer Flaschenbürste herausgefischt.(kann man an einem Stiel befestigen) 
Vorsichtig von unten nach oben mit langsam drehender Bewegung .


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich z. Zt. .




nicht nur du *seufz* 

die ideen mit stab, flaschenbürste und co funktionieren im freien wasser oder bei "gröberen" pflanzen, wie zb. __ schilf oder __ fieberklee ja ganz gut, bei den "fisseligen" sachen wie __ nadelkraut, tannenwedel usw.. hab ich auch das problem,  dass ich entweder die fadenalgen nicht raus bekomme oder die minipflänzchen (so richitg eingewachsen sind die bei uns ja noch nicht) werden gleich ganz aus bodengrund bzw. pflanzkorb raus gerissen.  

wenn also jemand den ultimativen trick kennt, wie man aus so feingliedrigen pflanzen fadenalgen raus bekommt, bitte verraten! :beten


----------



## Bebel (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo

Hab seit einiger Zeit das gleiche Problem, hab auch eine Flaschenbürste und eine Felgenreinigungsbürste am Stiel im Einsatz.

Was am besten geholfen hat in den letzten Tagen ist die enorme Regenmenge die hier runter gekommen ist. Plötzlich waren die Fadenalgen aus dem __ Tausendblatt verschwunden - na ja - mal sehen wie lange?

LG Bebel


----------



## Piddel (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo zusammen,

mir geht es beim __ Tausendblatt genauso. Hier hilft nur ein "Abbürsten" der Pflänzchen - aber ganz vorsichtig sonst reisst man die u.U. mit raus. Teilweise bilden sich richtige Nester unterhalb der Pflanzen  und das nimmt irgendwie kein Ende - nervt.

Wenn die Tannenwedel erstmal mit der Spitze aus dem Wasser heraus gucken und die Spitzen algenbefreit sind dann gedeihen sie einwandfrei. Das funktioniert mit den Schiffchen echt gut. Habe gestern wieder einige Wedel gerettet und die stehen 1 A aufrecht im Wasser 

Da ich beim "Fädenziehen" sowieso am Ufer rumkrabbeln muß, ist der Aufwand hier und da ein Schiffchen zu plazieren nicht so groß. Wenn eine Pflanze gerettet ist, kommt die nächste Spitze dran.

Grüße in die Runde
Peter


----------



## Zuckerschniss (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe letztes Jahr 3 Pflanzen Tannenwedel eingepflanzt, alle unterschiedliche Höhen (ca. 10 - 20 und 30 cm). Je tiefer die Tannenwedel sitzen, umso schlechter entwickeln sie sich. Vielleicht setzt Du sie einfach etwas höher. Das hat bei mir auch gehofen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi Tannenwedelfreunde!
Bis vor 2 Jahren habe ich die spärlichen Jochalgen mit dem Wiesenrechen rausgefangen 
- so schonend´s halt ging und immer kontrolliert, ob kein kleiner Molch drin ist.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die überwiegend dort wachsen, 
wo nahezu keine Wasserbewegung auftritt und die Temperatur schnell steigt.
Dort, wo das Wasser 40 cm tief ist, "kämpfen" die Tannenwedel erfolgreich mit den Myriophillum, Elodea und Laichkräutern,
aber Fadenalgen sind dort NIE zu sehen.

Dann habe ich meinen Skimmer in Betrieb genommen, 
der das angesaugte Wasser (ca. 10 m³/h) mittels Mammutpumpe tief hinten ins Röhrricht pumpt.
Am Ende des 100 mm-Rohres habe ich  einen 45°-Bogen aufgesteckt und so gerichtet,
dass sich der Wasserstrom möglichst gleichmäßig auf die gesamte Flachwasserzone aufteilt.
Resultat: Seither gibt´s DERARTIG wenige Jochalgen, 
dass man sie schon als bedrohte Art einstufen muss!


----------



## quetsch (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo,
ich nehme zum Abfischen von Fadenalgen trockene , dürre Himbeerruten vom Vorjahr.
Ich mache die Verzweigungen an den Spitzen ab, dann haben sie noch wie kleine Nädelchen und mit denen kann man kreisend(wie bei der Klobürste) die Fadenalgen aufrollen. Es eignet sich besonders , wenn es feinere Wolken sind. Mit der Zeit merkt man, dass die Spitze stumpf wird(naß), dann leg ich sie zur Seite und lasse sie wieder ein paar Tage austrocknen.
gruß quetsch


----------



## Piddel (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Ellen,

ja das macht Sinn die Pflanzen nicht gleich so tief einzusetzen bzw. nach und nach ins tiefere Wasser zu verlegen -_ meine sind ja in Pflanzkörben_. Die Pflanzen die übers Wasser schauen sind kräftig und stehen aufrecht. Die "Unterwasserpflanzen" liegen nur so ( schlaff ) im Wasser.  

Wieder was dazu gelernt - Danke !

Grüße aus Lübeck
Peter


----------



## Piddel (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo,

habe gestern den Tip von _quetsch_ ausprobiert allerdings mit Brombeerruten. Funktioniert einwandfrei weil die trockene Rute aufschwimmt und man damit auch die Oberflächenschwaden gut einfädeln und aufrollen kann. 

Klasse _low coast _Tip !


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi

Für Fadenalgen zu entfernen habe ich mir eine Art Kamm gebastelt In ein Stück Holz etwa 10 cm x 15 cm x 2 cm habe ich nahe einer der 15 cm langen Seite eine Reihe Löcher mit  2-2,5 mm Ø im Abstand von ca. 1,2 cm gebohrt. Da hindurch habe ich 70 mm Nägel gesteckt, bzw mit dem Hammer getrieben. Die Lochgröße sollte 0,5 mm kleiner als die Nageldicke sein. Hiermit kann man gut Fadenalgen aus langgestreckten Stängeln oder Blättern "kämmen" Für die Bilder habe ich das Gerät noch einmal neu angefertigt: Dauer 10 min.


----------



## Piddel (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo,

was hat es mit dem Teil ( Bild 3 ) auf sich ?

Der Kamm sieht schon sehr rustikal aus. Mit Nägeln im Teich ( Folie ) rumzuwerkeln halte ich für nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Peter,

das hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich es gesehen habe. Wir nehmen eine Spülbürste (Klobürste geht auch), an einer Dachlatte befestigt. Alternative, wenn's mal ein bißchen mehr ist: Der Grasrechen. Geht auch. Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Ich hab sowas auch gebaut Klobürstenkiller


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi,

also mit Nägeln und einem Fugenkratzer aus Metall im Teich rumzuwerkeln, halte ich schon für sehr verwegen...

Ich habe auch eine Art Kamm - aber aus Kunststoff - eine Kinderharke für 1,99 aus dem Supermarkt...


----------



## Piddel (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi Ellen,

ist ne Dachlatte nicht zu schwer ?

Hab meine Klobürste durch eine "Übermuffe" mit einem Bambusstab ca. 3 cm dick und 2 m lang verbunden. Das ist stabil - liegt gut in der Hand      und lässt sich schön drehen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Peter,

die schwimmt doch 

Und ein bißchen Mucki in den Armen schadet nie was


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Hi Maja!
> 
> Ich hab meine Fadenalgen mit einer Flaschenbürste herausgefischt.(kann man an einem Stiel befestigen)
> Vorsichtig von unten nach oben mit langsam drehender Bewegung .



Das hab ich auch schon mehrmals versucht, leider reiß ich trotzdem immer wieder ganze Pflanzen aus, weil die Fadenalgen sie total zugeschnürt haben. Was kann man da machen? Am besten lassen und im Frühjahr dann neue Unterwasserpflanzen setzten, oder alles einfach rausnehmen? Bei meiner Seerose und der großen __ Krebsschere gehts supi, richtig blöd wirds beim __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Laichkraut aber auch diverse andere wie z.B. __ Seekanne - hab ich alles schon mehrmals mit rausgerissen :?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Liebe Teichfreunde und Algenwuzler!
Bei allen Methoden, die Fadenalgen mechanisch aus dem Teich zu entfernen
(ich tu das auch 1x jeden Frühling und ernte dabei mit dem Gartenrechen ca. 20 l Algen aus dem 200 m² Teich),
darf man nciht vergessen, dass mit dem Rausputzen der Fadenalgen nur ein Symptom beseitigt
und nicht die tatsächliche Ursache: 
Nährstoffüberschuss.
Annett hat da einen wirklich hervorragenden Beitrag über Algen geschrieben, der die Problematik umfassend beleuchtet.
Den sollte eigentlich jeder, der das Wort "Algen" in den Mund nimmt, gelesen haben
oder ohnehin schon so sattelfest sein:





> Alle, die über ein massives Algenaufkommen klagen, sollten dankbar sein, dass es Algen gibt.
> Ohne Algen wäre der „Fischhimmel“ längst wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.




Den "Startvorteil" der Fadenalgen im Frühling zu egalisieren,
verhilft den höheren Pflanzen vielleicht zum entscheiden Vorsprung gegenüber den Algen;
die SPÄTER und IMMER WIEDER rauszufischen ist jedoch aufgrund ihrer enormen Vermehrungsrate
ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, der nicht zuletzt dazu führen kann bzw. wird, 
dass Schwebealgen deren Stelle einnehmen. Die dann mit UVC zu planieren,
verlagert das Problem nur weiter und sorgt halt für eine KLARE Nährstoffbrühe.

Es nützt nichts:
Die Nährstoffe müssen raus
und das geht eben nur mit einem Wasserwechsel oder dem Beernten von Wasserpflanzen.
(Weitere Alternativen durch Einsatz z.B. selektiver Ionenaustauscher 
existieren leider nur im Aquariummaßstab
aber nicht im Teich.)


----------



## Piddel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Namensvetter,

vermutlich werde ich nie gegen die Nährstoffproduktion meines altgedienten Teiches ankommen und mit dem Abbürsten leben müssen. 

@Ellen: mit ner Dachlatte durch den Garten zu toben - hat was 
   Die Ersparnis für den Fitnesstrainer hab ich nicht bedacht :scherz1


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi

@Peter: also mit Nägeln und einem Fugenkratzer aus Metall im Teich rumzuwerkeln, halte ich schon für sehr verwegen...
Versteh ich nicht! Was soll an dem Metall gefährlich sein? Ich arbeite damit direkt an der Pflanze, nicht an der Folie. Gerade bei dem Auskämmen wird vermieden, dass man die Pflanze mit den Algen zusammen einklemmt und aus- oder abreißt. Das ist aber bei Bürste und Wickelmethode sehr oft der Fall. Bei großen Algenwatten verwende ich auch den Rechen. Der Kamm ist für die Feinarbeit an länglichen, unverzweigten Pflanzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Piddel (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Moin Wolfgang,

bestimmt funktioniert deine Auskämm-Methode 

Die Bilder von dem Werkzeug machen schon einen robusten Eindruck und sollten m.E. nach mit Vorsicht eingesetzt werden - wäre ja schade wenn die Folie - falls vorhanden -  beschädigt wird.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*





Piddel schrieb:


> Hab meine Klobürste durch eine "Übermuffe" mit einem Bambusstab ca. 3 cm dick und 2 m lang verbunden.




ich glaube wenn ich  mit einer derartigen xxl-klobürste durch den garten toben würde, dann würden die nachbarn mich endgültig einsperren lassen! 
die sind ja einige "merkwürdigkeiten" von mir gewohnt, aber die mega-klobürste würde dem ganzen die krone aufsetzen!  



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon mehrmals versucht, leider reiß ich trotzdem immer wieder ganze Pflanzen aus, weil die Fadenalgen sie total zugeschnürt haben. Was kann man da machen? Am besten lassen und im Frühjahr dann neue Unterwasserpflanzen setzten, oder alles einfach rausnehmen? Bei meiner Seerose und der großen __ Krebsschere gehts supi, richtig blöd wirds beim __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Laichkraut aber auch diverse andere wie z.B. __ Seekanne - hab ich alles schon mehrmals mit rausgerissen :?




das passiert mir leider auch immer wieder. gerade mit der "wickelmethode" (egal ob nun dachlatte, bambusstab, flaschenbürste oder was auch immer) ist die gefahr sehr groß. die "wickel-dreh-methode a la zuckerwatte" funktioniert im freien wasserbereich oder bei größeren pflanzen super, aber nicht bei dem fisseligen kleinkram.
an einen kamm - ob nun selbstgebaut oder gekauft - hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber der müsste bei meinem teich ja an nem mehrere meter langen stab befestigt werden und ob man damit dann noch soooo fein und präzise arbeiten kann, bezweile ich doch. 

da bleibt mir wohl einfach auch nur die hoffnung, dass die unterwasserpflanzen im nächsten jahr besser wachsen und so die algen weniger werden. :beten


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Meine Pflanzen putzen die __ Wimpelkarpfen und ich sitz faul daneben


----------



## Piddel (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

@ Anja & Co: Auch meine Nachbarn sind schon einiges von mir gewöhnt   daher mache ich meine XXL- klo-aktion am liebsten "undercover" 

Die Verlängerung der Bürste finde ich nicht so schlimm aber es hilft ungemein einem Horst Schlämmer-Geschädigten - " habe Rücken "

CU


----------



## Algenhasser (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Piddel schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> also Chemie kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage für mich
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter, 
meinen Respekt für deine aufwendige Bekämpfung der Fadenalgen und die Rettungsversuche der Wasserpflanzen.
Meine Frage ist aber warum du so ein massives Wachstum an Fadenalgen hast. Für mich eine eindeutige Überdüngung des Teichwassers- aber woher 
Du schreibst von neu eingesetzten Pflanzkörben im Frühjahr. Womit wurden diese Körbe befüllt ? Kies, Sand , Teicherde oder gar normale Erde? Wurde das Substrat noch zusätzlich vielleicht gedüngt? Ich vermute da eine Ursache in deinem Algenwachstum. 
Hast du ev. schon den Phosphatgehalt deines Teichwassers gemessen.

Lieben Gruß

Algenhasser
Robert


----------



## Algenhasser (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Piddel schrieb:


> Hallo Namensvetter,
> 
> vermutlich werde ich nie gegen die Nährstoffproduktion meines altgedienten Teiches ankommen und mit dem Abbürsten leben müssen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter, 
ich würde das nicht so schwarz sehen,da gibt es schon Möglichkeiten du must aber zuerst herausfinden warum du so einen hohen Nährstoffeintrag in dein Teichwasser bekommen hast.
Das war ja wohl nicht immer so ?
Ansonsten beherzige doch bitte die Ratschläge vom "schwarzen " Peter.
Lieben Gruß 
Algenhasser


----------



## Piddel (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Moin und Hallo in die Runde,

@ Robert

der Beitrag vom _schwarzen Peter_ ist sehr aufschlußreich - ein Dankeschön dafür hier an dieser Stelle !

Nachdem ich mich intensiv mit den *gehassten* Fadenalgen beschäftigt habe ergeben sich vermutlich folgende Ursachen für den diesjährigen Algenwuchs ( da bisher nicht aufgetreten oder nicht so bemerkt ) :


Im Frühjahr war dauernd ein Entenpaar Gast im Teich. Das fanden wir natürlich niedlich und gaben denen auch Futter usw. - die haben sich natürlich auch in veralgten Gewässern rumgetrieben und mir die Sch... eingeschleppt.


Beim Bepflanzen der Körbe habe ich Gartenerde ( teilweise Dünger enthalten ) verwendet. Typischer Anfängerfehler - ist mir jetzt bewusst.


Erstmalig Filteranlage mit Wasserfall bzw. Rücklauf in den Teich betrieben. An den Stellen wo das "sauerstoffreiche" Wasser einfließt, wuchert es besonders.

Wie ich bereits anderweitig erwähnte, ist das mein 1. Jahr in dem ich mich intensiv mit meinem altgedienten Teich beschäftige. Und Dank des Forums sehr viel dazu gelernt habe und ständig dazu lerne    - Teichvirus hat mich erwischt !

Die Phosphatwerte waren im Mai d.J.  vollkommen in Ordnung laut Teichhändler. Aber ich werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal die Werte prüfen lassen.


----------



## Algenhasser (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Peter,
deine __ Enten haben dir sicher nicht die Fadenalgen direkt eingeschleppt !
Aber mit der Aussage -sie haben mit der Schei...e  sicher eine Menge an Nährstoffen in deinen  Teich gebracht ,hast du sicher Recht.:? meine Meinung - so lieb diese Enten auch sein mögen. sie "killen" mit ihrem Unwesen jeden Gartenteich 1
Ansonsten ist doch das Ergebnis bisherrecht gut, in wenigen Tagen ist die Ursache deines zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrages für mich  teilweise geklärt.Deine Pflanz-Körbe mit der Gartenerde !!!Die Behebung der Ursache deines übermäßigen Algenwachstums ist jetzt eine Frage von Geduld und Zeit.
Ich komme darauf in Kürze zurück,habe aber an anderer Stelle hier im Forum schon über Nährstoffe und spez. Phosphat geschrieben. Ich wette, auch bei dir ist  ,ein erhöhter Phosphatanteil  an deinem Fadenagenwachstum  schuld. Alleine die Nährstoffe in deinem Enten-Futter und den daraus folgenden "End" -Entenprodukten ! die sind eine Bombe.
einen algenfreien Teich wünscht dir 
Algenhasser. 
Robert


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Robert,

(Algenhasser passt - könnte mein NN sein )

werde deinen Bericht sehnlichst erwarten. Hatten gestern vormittag relativ gutes Wetter und ich war am "teicheln" . Auf dem Teichgrund - besonders an abschüssigen und sonnigen Bereichen - hat sich ein richtiger Film Fadenalgen gebildet. Die kann man auch nicht abbürsten, kämmen usw. weil die zerfallen.

Liegt das an der sinkenden Wassertemperatur ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Nein!
In Früjahr einmalig die Fadenalgen zu reduzieren 
und damit den höheren Pflanzen einen Vorsprung zu verschaffen,
ist ein probaes Mittel,
aber wer JETZT noch mechanisch gegen Fadenalgen kämpft,
ist ist mit DIESER Maßnahme auf verlorenem Posten
und sollte seine Aufmerksamkeit besser auf das Drumherum legen:

Da läuft offenbar etwas gravierend falsch!
Das ist wie unter einem tropfenden Wasserhahn fortwährend aufzuwischen,
anstatt das Übel an der Wurzel zu packen 
und ihn abzudichten.

Ohne Defizit an submersen Pflanzen mit gleichzeitiger Überdüngung
gäbe es diese Probleme nicht und genau DA solltet ihr ansetzen! 
Die Maßnahmen, die da zum Ziel führen,
sind auch für die billigsten Folien völlig ungefährlich!


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> aber wer JETZT noch mechanisch gegen Fadenalgen kämpft,
> ist ist mit DIESER Maßnahme auf verlorenem Posten



Das sehe ich völlig anders - alles was ich jetzt an Fadenalgen raushole, kann im Frühjahr nicht als Futter für die nächste Generation dienen.

Allerdings ist Ursachenforschung und -beseitigung sicherlich ein Muss!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Da hast du schon recht, 
aber das fällt meiner Meinung nach in den Bereich "Abernten von Biomasse"
und da wird´s in einem so gelagerten Fall mit ein bisschen herumkratzen und -bürsten nicht getan sein:
Da sollten bereits große Mengen an Tannenwedel zum Ernten bereitstehen
oder sonstige Pflanzenmasse, die ordentlich Nährstoffe gebunden hat!
Wenn statt dessen nur Fadenalgen um drei Tannenwedel wuchern,
läuft da was grimmig falsch mit dem Gewässer.


----------



## Piddel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

_Wenn statt dessen nur Fadenalgen um drei Tannenwedel wuchern,
_
Moin,

die .....Fadenalgen wuchern überall. Der Teichgrund ist mit einem "Film" überzogen,  der regelrecht zerfällt wenn ich versuche abzukeschern.  Besonders betroffen sind die Bereiche wo das __ Schilf ins Wasser reinwächst.

Die Tannenwedel ( sind meine Lieblinge geworden ) werden von den F... Algen umwickelt und daran gehindert mit eigener Kraft aus dem Wasser zu wachsen. Dadurch verkümmern sie und bilden einen Schwaden aus Pflanzen-  und Algenglibber.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Piddel-Peter,

fassen wir mal zusammen:
Du hast im Frühjahr diesen Jahres bei Deinem Teich tabula rasa gemacht. Seerosen weitestgehend zurückgeschnitten, Wasser ausgetauscht. Die Wasseroberfläche liegt jetzt frei und hatte den ganzen Sommer über reichlich Sonne. Dann kam ein Entenpärchen und hat Dir ordentlich den Teich vollgesch.....n. Dazu noch Futter und Nährstoffe aus Pflanzsubstrat. Und dann waren da noch die Fische: Auch diese Lebewesen verdauen.

Vielleicht solltest Du Deinem Teich Gelegenheit und vor allem Zeit gönnen, ein stabiles Gleichgewicht zu bekommen. Dazu braucht es reichlich Pflanzen und Geduld. Jetzt sollten die Algen eigentlich weniger werden (jahreszeitbedingt). Und wenn's im Frühjahr wieder losgeht mit Algen, kannst Du mit Pflanzen dem entgegen wirken. 

Wichtig ist, dass es den Tieren dabei gut geht. Daher empfehle ich regelmäßige Kontrolle der Wasserwerte.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Ellen hat da ganz recht:
Schau, dass du im Herbst möglichst viel Biomasse aus dem Teich erntest (Schilfschnitt)
und dass du Frühjahr genügend submerse Pflanzen hast (__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und Seerosen gelten da nicht!)
und hilf denen vielleicht ein-, zweimal mechanisch gegen die Algen;
füttere nicht.
Der Rest wird sich ergeben.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich das schon geschrieben hab, 
aber bei mir half eine leichte (!) Strömung gegen meine (spärlichen) Fadenalgen.


----------



## Algenhasser (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Piddel-Peter,
> 
> fassen wir mal zusammen:
> Du hast im Frühjahr diesen Jahres bei Deinem Teich tabula rasa gemacht. Seerosen weitestgehend zurückgeschnitten, Wasser ausgetauscht. Die Wasseroberfläche liegt jetzt frei und hatte den ganzen Sommer über reichlich Sonne. Dann kam ein Entenpärchen und hat Dir ordentlich den Teich vollgesch.....n. Dazu noch Futter und Nährstoffe aus Pflanzsubstrat. Und dann waren da noch die Fische: Auch diese Lebewesen verdauen.
> ...



Hallo Piddel-Peter, 
von deiner ganzen "Säuberungsaktion " habe ich nicht alles mit bekommen oder es überlese.
Ich kann nur sagen , da wundert mich nichts mehr . Ich will da nur die Aussagen vom schwarzen Peter und von Zuckerschis bestätigen. 
Du hast auch das Teichwasser gewechselt ?? Komplett??-ich vermute mit deinem "guten" Leitungswasser.
Es ist nicht jedem bekannt, das viele Wasserwerke dem Trinkwasser bis zu 6,5 mg Phosphat / Liter zufügen um die Korrusion in den Leitungen zu mindern.Vielleicht hast du dadurch einen hohen Phosphatgehalt (meine Vermutung) in deinem Teich.? (Wasserwerk nachfragen ) Algen kommen übrigens mit einem Hundertstel dieses Wertes noch gut über die Runden.  Vermutlich geht jetz (jahreszeitbedingt) das Wachstum der Schwebalgen zurück,
wodurch deine Fadenalgen jetzt mehr Sonnen-Licht bekommen und sich explo. vermehren.
Am Teichgrund hast du in deinem Sediment die meisten Nährstoffe , dort fühlen sie sich dann besonders wohl.
Wenn du auf dem kleinen Foto etwas von meinem Teich erkennen kannst- der war  vor mehr als 10 Jahren sicher in einem noch schlimmeren Zustand als deiner. Durch viele (submerse) Planzen , viel Geduld und Phosphat - Reduzierung ! habe ich es sogar  Jahre ohne Filter geschafft.
Lieben Gruß 
und einen algenfreien Teich 
Algenhasser.


----------



## Algenhasser (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Ellen, 
ich möchte mich bei dir entschuldigen, :beten aber ich habe gerade  in meinem letzten Bericht deinen "User" Namen falsch geschrieben. Es ist wirklich ein bedauerliches Versehen 
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Robert!
Wie genau hast du das Phosphat reduziert?


----------



## Piddel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo,

nochmal Danke für eure Tipps und Hinweise die ich gut nachvollziehen kann. Muß meinen Beitrag # 33 um Punkt 4 ergänzen: Habe oft Leitungswasser - als es sooo heiß war - aufgefüllt :__ nase

Werde rein aus Interesse morgen ne Wasserprobe zum Händler bringen und berichten.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Algenhasser schrieb:


> Hallo Ellen,
> ich möchte mich bei dir entschuldigen, :beten aber ich habe gerade  in meinem letzten Bericht deinen "User" Namen falsch geschrieben. Es ist wirklich ein bedauerliches Versehen
> Lieben Gruß
> Robert



U N V E R Z E I H L I C H !!!


----------



## Piddel (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Piddel-Peter,



Moin Zuckerschnisse  

eins geht nur Piddel oder Peter


----------



## Piddel (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi @

Stelle mal ein Foto von meinem *Tannenwedel-Algen-Salat* ein. Dieser Zustand war ja Anlass für diesen Beitrag.
Nochmal erwähnen möchte ich, dass Anfang d.J. reichlich Anfängerfehler beim Bepflanzen von mir gemacht wurden. 

Abschließende Frage: Pflanzkörbe jetzt raus und die Wedel auf den Kompost ? Oder ist evtl. eine Rettung einzelner Pflänzchen möglich ?

Was meinen die Experten ?


----------



## siebi (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Piddel,
schöne Grüße von einer Leidensgenossin! Genau so siehts bei uns im Teich heuer auch aus, obwohl wir fleißig Algen abgefischt haben. 
Fadenalgen ohne Ende und die heuer wunderbar gewachsenen Unterwasserpflanzen samt Pflanzkörben komplett eingewickelt.
Die letzten paar Tage hatten wir weniger Zeit für den Teich und jetzt schauts wieder aus! ....:shock

Ich werde mich halt in nächster Zeit wieder mehr aufs Abkeschern konzentrieren. Bei meinem Beitrag "Ist heuer ein Algenjahr?" hat Ares geschrieben, sie bekommt Fadenalgen mit einer Klobürste sehr gut heraus... Ich hab mir vorgestellt mit einem groben Besen müsste das vielleicht auch gut funktionieren. 
Und derschwarzepeter hat mir geraten, die Unterwasserpflanzen horizontal zu halbieren. Da müssten sich die Algen auch recht gut entfernen lassen.
Bin gespannt zu lesen, wie es dir weiter ergeht.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

moin piddel-peter 

ich bin zwar kein experte, aber mein tannenwedel-algen-salat sieht ähnlich aus wie deiner.  allerdings tendiere ich zum "drin lassen", denn wenn ich die tannenwedel jetzt raus angle und wegwerfe, hab ich ja im nächsten jahr wieder kaum unterwasserpflanzen und das ganze drama fängt von vorne an. :shock 

allerdings hab ich neulich mal drüber nachgedacht, evtl die wedel abzuschneiden, mitsamt nem großen teil der algen rauszufischen und zu kompostieren. aber ob die tannenwedel dann im nächsten jahr aus den wurzeln neu austreiben?


----------



## Eugen (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hey

in ein paar Tagen werden die Wedel eh absterben.
Abschneiden geht aber auch schon jetzt.
Im nächsten Jahr treiben wieder neue aus.
Tannenwedel sind praktisch unkaputtbar.


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



> aber ob die tannenwedel dann im nächsten jahr aus den wurzeln neu austreiben?



Das tun Sie bestimmt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



dankeschön ihr beiden!  dann werde ich wohl mal tannenwedelfriseuse spielen und hoffentlich mit den abgeschnittenen wedeln noch nen schwung algen mit raus bekommen. 

schneidet ihr bei euch die tannenwedel nachm absterben jeden herbst ab, oder lasst ihr sie - wenn es nicht um dazwischen hängende fadenalgen geht - einfach drin?


----------



## Bärbel (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

...so schauen meine Tannenwedel im Winter aus - tief gefroren, schön grün und von Luftbläschen umhüllt. Ich würde nur den Teil über Wasser abschneiden, die Unterwasserteile stehen lassen und evtl. mit der Hand die Fadenalgen abstreifen.


----------



## Piddel (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

@ alle Algenwedler,

hab heute einen Korb rausgenommen um mir das Elend genauer anzusehen. Die Wedeltriebe unter Wasser ( sind ja die meisten - leider ) bilden zusammen mit den Fadenalgen einen glibberigen Matschhaufen.

Kann man eventuell einzelne Triebe raustrennen und jetzt noch wieder neu einpflanzen ? Das Wasser ist arg kalt geworden - wächst da noch was 

Danke schonmal in Runde !

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Eugen (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

@ Piddel Peter

mach dir doch keinen Streß.
Schneid das Zeugs ab und stell den Topf wieder in den Teich.
Im nächsten Frühjahr treiben die Wedel neu aus


----------



## Piddel (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

@ Eugen

Ich mache mir keinen Stress -  nicht am Teich = eher Stressabbau !

Meine *(vielleicht blöden)* Fragen beruhen darauf, dass ich mich das erste Jahr intensiv mit dem bereits vorhandenen Teich von A - Z beschäftige. Ich möchte halt nicht die Fehler wiederholen die ich naja anfangs gemacht habe. Erste Erfolge zeigen, dass es mit Bedacht und den Tipps der Insider oft besser geht.

Deine Ratschläge waren dabei sehr hilfreich und sind immer willkommen. 

Viele Grüße und weiter so !

*Peter*


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Das werden die schon tun,
aber die ganze Fadenalgenrausfangerei ist genauso,
als ob man unter einem lecken Dach laufend wegwischt: für die Katz.
Die Ursache (der Nährstoffüberschuss bzw. das Loch im Dach) wird nicht beseitigt,
solange nicht WIRKLICH große Mengen Algen entfernt werden;
die Geschichte gerät zur Sysiphusarbeit ohne Ende.

P.S.: Was sind Pflanzkörbe????
Die Kulturbehälter, in der der Gärtner die Pflanzen zieht?
Da müsst ihr die Pflanzen doch rausnehmen oder habt ihr in einem Naturteich schon mal Pflanzen im Topf gesehen?
Ihr setz ja die restlichen Gartenpflanzen im auch nicht mitsamt Blumentopf ein, in dem sie gekauft wurden!
(Ist ja doch wohl ein bissl so, als würde man den DVD-Player samt Karton aufstellen
und die Winterjacke nur mit drinsteckendem Kleiderbügel anziehen!)


----------



## siebi (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Ach Leute, was hab ich doch bis in den Spätherbst hinein herum gefuhrwerkt - rausgefischt mit Besen und Bürsten und einer extra neu dafür gekauften Klobürste, bin drin rumgestiegen und hab möglichst tief abgeschnitten, bis ich meine Hände kaum mehr spürte, so kalt war das Wasser schon.
Und jetzt war das Erste, was mein Mann machen musste, war ab- und heraussaugen und abkeschern von Algen   -  t a g e l a n g! 
Und trotzdem vermehren sich die Dinger wie wild.

Noch dazu scheint sich über den Winter irgendwo ein Leck gebildet zu haben, der Wasserspiegel ist nach dem Auffüllen wieder abgesunken - hoffentlich liegts wieder einmal nur am Bachlauf...

Trotzdem freu ich mich schon wieder auf morgen, denn da gehts wieder in den Garten und in den Teich


----------



## Limnos (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi

Bei unverzweigten Pflanzen wie __ Tannen wedel ist es besser, die Algen auszukämmen als sie aufzuwickeln. Hierbei schnürt man die Pflanzen mit ein und reißt sie aus. Man kan sich aus einem Stück Dachlatte und 8 cm langen Nägeln einen Kamm machen. Der Nagelabstand sollte 10-13 mm sein. Am besten bohrt man die Löcher in der Dachlatte vor mit einem Bohrer, der 0,5 mm dünner ist als die Nägel. Danach treibt man die Nägel bis zum Kopf durch diese Löcher. Das ist viel schonender als Das Aufwickeln.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi Siebi!
Nachdem ich seit einem Jahr eingermaßen konsequent Biomasse aus dem Teich entferne
(das was einigermaßen leicht geht, wie Schilfschnitt, ein bissi Wasserpflanzen beernten 
und mein Obstbaumblütensammler funktioniert auch prima),
hab ich erstmals ÜBERHAUPT kein bisschen Fadenalgen.

Wie kommen denn die Nährstoffe in deinen Teich rein?


----------



## Piddel (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo an alle Algendreher,
wenn ich diesen Beitrag wieder lese, kommen alte (fürchterliche) Erinnerungen an die letzte Algensaison hoch. Mittlerweile ist ja viel Zeit vergangen und ich habe mich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt und einiges dazugelernt bzw. für mich und meine geliebten Fadenalgen  umgesetzt. Hier ein kurzes Statement:


Tip für die Betroffenen: Flaschenbürste ( siehe #7 ) in einen Bambusstab stecken und mit ner Schraube sichern - hält super. Die Flaschenbürste erlaubt sauberes Drehen, ist auch leichter als ne Toilettenbürste und den Algenschnodder mit einer Gabel abstreifen.

gekaufte (besonders aus dem BM) Pflanzen *sorgfältigst - unter einem Wasserstrahl - auswaschen und von der oftmals gedüngten Anzuchterde befreien.*

Wenn Pflanzkörbe benutzt werden (( @ DSP manchmal geht es nicht anders )) fülle ich Substrat ( hier gibt es genügend Abhandlungen drüber im Forum ) ein. Dann obendrauf eine 2 cm dicke Schicht Spielkastensand aufbringen. Vor dem Aussetzen im Teich den Korb wässern dadurch vermindert sich der Sandstaub auf`m Wasser.  Der  Vorteil vom Spielkastensand ist:  durch den hellen Untergrund kann man eventuellen Algenbefall anfangs gut erkennen - auch in größeren Tiefen. Der Algenbefall an diesen Körben ist kaum vorhanden - habe direkte Vergleiche getestet.
Mittlerweile nutze ich die Körbe quasi nur als Anzuchtstation/Parkplatz im Teich vor dem späteren Auspflanzen. 
Von den großen ( gewässert - leider richtig schweren ) Pflanzkörben habe ich die Schnauze voll - bin mit so einem Teil in der Hand beim "plazieren" am Wunschplatz fast in den Teich abgeschmiert .
Hier wäre noch die Idee einer Erleichterung:  Einfach den unteren Bereich des Pflanzkorbes mit ner Schicht Styroporklötzchen auszulegen und dann Substrat drauf. Hat das schon jemand gemacht ? 

Schönen algenfreien Sonn(en)tag wünsche ich allen Teichfreunden
Peter

NS Habe gleich nach der letzten  Schneeschmelze eine ganze Batterie an __ Tausendblatt im Teich versenkt und dadurch deutlich weniger Algenaufkommen


----------



## maritim (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

hallo peter

je besser die vorabscheidung ist (zb.trommelfilter oder vliesfilter) um so weniger fadenalgen sind im teich.
die oben genannten filter holen im gegensatz zu bürsten, spaltsieb fast alles an schmodder aus dem teich. somit kann der dreck nicht mehr in lösung gehen und den fadenalgen wird der nährstoff entzogen.
wenn dann noch ein vernünftiger pflanzenfilter in betrieb ist, dann zieht dieser noch das phosphat und nitrat aus dem wasser.

ich arbeite zb. mit einen vliesfilter und einem herkömmlichen biologischen teil mit patronen und helix. als letzte stufe habe ich einen langen bachlauf der als planzenfilter angelegt ist.
durch den bachlauf fliest extrem langsam ein kleiner teil des gefilterten wassers.
das ganze system arbeitet mittlerweile so gut, dass ich sogar dünger ins wasser geben muss, damit die pflanzen im teich nicht verkümmern.

fadenalgen sind bei mir bis auf einen monat im jahr, bis der biologische teil voll arbeitet, für immer geschichte.


----------



## danyvet (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

@Peter: "Obstbaumblütensammler " ???? Was ist das????


----------



## Piddel (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



danyvet schrieb:


> @Peter: "Obstbaumblütensammler " ???? Was ist das????



Sorry,
könnten wir bitte wieder zurück zum Thema kommen ??


----------



## Elfriede (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo Peter und alle anderen, die sich zur Zeit mit Fadenalgen beschäftigen.

Zu einem Teil des Themas, zu den Fadenalgen kann ich gerne zurückkehren, Tannenwedel oder andere eingeschnürte  Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich  nicht. Auch meine Fadenalgen halten sich in Grenzen. In der Regel gibt es im April, wenn ich hier auf Paros ankomme eine Handvoll  davon am Zisterneneinlauf, die in wenigen Minuten entfernt sind. Heute aber bin ich hier angekommen und habe mehr Fadenalgen am Zisterneneinlauf  vorgefunden als sonst üblich, nämlich einen Eimer voll. Entfernt waren sie dennoch einfach und  schnell, da sie nirgendwo festgewachsen waren, ich konnte sie mit bloßen Händen herausziehen. 

Es hat heuer hier auf Paros im Winter ungewöhnlich viel geregnet und da hat wohl die hangseitige Drainage als Schutz vor Nachbars Blaukorn  nicht ausgereicht, denn auch das Teichwasser  ist leicht grün.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo @all,

ich hätte zu diesem Thema mal eine kurze Frage, auch wenn ich weiß, dass es ein leidiges Thema für alle Teichler ist.

Da ich mich immernoch mit der Fadenalgenbekämpfung per Hand beschäftige, frage ich mich doch, wieso wachsen die Fadenalgen extrem schnell, aber die doch eigentlich Nährstoff-zehrenden Pflanzen, wie __ Rohrkolben, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut so gut wie gar nicht. Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind von den Fadenalgen umhüllt. Unsere Tannenwedel sehe ich überhaupt nicht mehr. Wenn die Fadenalgen auf Grund von Nahrstoffüberschuss wachsen, warum wachsen die Pflanzen dann nicht so? Liegt es evtl. noch an der Wasser- und Umgebungstemperatur? Ist es noch zu kalt? Momentan wachsen die __ Schwertlilien recht gut, aber der Rest mickert so vor sich hin. Der Bodengrund ist sauber, selbst bei der Teicheinigung mit Schlammsauger kamen überwiegend nur Fadenalgen raus, also fast kaum Laub und Schlamm überhaupt nicht. Ich weiß nicht so recht....


----------



## danyvet (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Ich schätze mal, die Fadenalgen sind schneller und reißen die Nährstoffe an sich, bevor die Pflanzen sie bekommen. Außerdem: vielleicht sind zwar im Wasser viele Nährstoffe, aus dem die Fadenalgen sie beziehen, aber die Pflanzen bräuchten sie im Substrat, weil sie sie über die Wurzeln aufnehmen und nicht über Blätter und Stengel? Nur so ein Erklärungsversuch. Vielleicht hat es auch viel kompliziertere Ursachen


----------



## Limnos (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hi

Algen stehen - bildlich gesprochen - am Kofferband weit vorne. D.h. sie können schon Stoffe verwerten, die noch nicht ganz abgebaut sind, wohingegen höhere Pflanzen nur die fertig zubereitete Nahung mögen. Auch haben sie im Vergleich zu ihrem Volumen eine viel größere Oberfläche. Außerdem scheinen ihnen niedrige Temperaturen, die andere Pflanzen noch bremsen, nichts auszumachen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

... dafür können die höheren Pflanzen dann offenbar mit deutlich niedrigeren Nährstoffkonzentrationen auskommen
und dadurch den Algen die Lebensgrundlage vorenthalten.

Ein bissl gehört´s ja schon auch zum Thema "Algenvermeidung durch Grobfilterung";
hier: Der Marillenblütensammler!
(Das Mammut schnaubt von unten das Skimmerwasser durch;
das orange Abflussrohr verhindert beim Reinigen das Wiederausflutschen der Blüten.)


----------



## Piddel (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*



Limnos schrieb:


> Algen stehen - bildlich gesprochen - am Kofferband weit vorne. D.h. sie können schon Stoffe verwerten, die noch nicht ganz abgebaut sind, wohingegen höhere Pflanzen nur die fertig zubereitete Nahung mögen. Auch haben sie im Vergleich zu ihrem Volumen eine viel größere Oberfläche. Außerdem scheinen ihnen niedrige Temperaturen, die andere Pflanzen noch bremsen, nichts auszumachen.



Hi,
hier liegt - vermutlich - die Ursache für die Algerei. Danke Wolfgang für diesen nützlichen Beitrag....

@zacky : genauso schaut es bei mir auch aus 

Werde weitere Nährstoffzehrer in/an den Teich bringen.

Peter


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Vielen Dank an alle. Das macht die Sache etwas plausibler und einsehbar. Ich bin gespannt, wann ich das hinbekommen werde.:beten1

PS: @Piddel (Peter) Auf in Runde 2 oder 3 oder schon 4!?


----------



## Duquesa86 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel von Fadenalgen eingeschnürrt*

Hallo,

habe mir bei Lidl ein Kindergartengerät (Pinkfarbener Grasrechen) geholt. Ich sags Euch, damit lassen sich die Fadenalgen super aus den Pflanzen "kämmen".


----------

